# [gelöst] Verständnis Frage zur Ausgabe der kleinsten Zahl eines Arrays



## pavelle (14. Jun 2009)

Hallo,
habe einen Code, bei dem ich nicht wirklich weiß, wie es schafft jeweils die kleinste Zahl eines zweidimensionalen Arrays aus zugeben.
Nehmen wir am besten nur den Fall für y=0, sprich die erste Zahlenreihe (12,23,25,17)
Hoffe ihr könnt mir auf die Sprünge helfen.
Gruß


```
public class array {


    public static void main(String[] args) {


       int[][] liste = {{12,23,25,17},{95,62,11,7},{3,15,54,16},{43,16,87,43}};
       int minSpeicher=999;

        for(int y=0; y<liste.length; y++)
        {

            for(int x=0; x<liste.length; x++)
            {
                if (minSpeicher>liste[y][x])
                {
                minSpeicher = liste[y][x];
                }
            }
                int zeile = y + 1;

                System.out.println("Das Minimum der " + zeile + ". Zeile lautet: " + minSpeicher);

                minSpeicher = 999;
                
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (14. Jun 2009)

EDIT: Oah, sorry, war unfug... ab 3:00 sollte man wohl einfach garnicht mehr antworten.


----------



## pavelle (14. Jun 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Oah, sorry, war unfug... ab 3:00 sollte man wohl einfach garnicht mehr antworten.



haha, kommt vor, mache hier auch noch ne extra Nachtschicht.

Ansonsten habe ich den Code endlich selber begriffen, eigentlich verdammt simpel.

Gruß


----------

